# starting up



## eskimo (Oct 20, 2014)

A couple friends and I are looking to hit the road (out of milwaukee) as soon as we can. However we have no vehicle and would real like to acquire one on the cheap. I was hoping to get some tips about where to look for a vehicle to live in for cheap, and just tips on rubber tramping in general. We want to get a van, pick up truck or maybe a small bus. Hopefully we get this going pretty soon so the adventures get rollin!


----------



## Joseph Kustek (Oct 20, 2014)

good luck bro


----------



## East (Oct 25, 2014)

I basically found a vehicle thanks to a few apps and stuff. I used an app called IFTTT to email me based on a specific craigslist search, every time an email came in I got a notification on my phone right away. So basically as soon as anything was posted that I was interested in like "conversion" "bus" or "van" in my local cars/trucks by owner Craigslist, I received an e-mail notification right away via IFTTT. With the van I purchased, I ended up calling the guy 4 minutes after he posted it. With good deals you've got to be first and it's been the best way I've been able to go about it. Other than knowing someone personally that's selling or something.


----------



## stefanib123 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm not sure where you are , but where I live, there's tons of RVs, vans,etc. Where gas has went up so much, lots of people wanting to sell. 

Look in local "penny saver" papers. Look at online classifieds, make your own "wanted" classifieds. In addition to Craigslist, there's a site called "hoobly" that has a lot of local classifieds. Auctions can be a good source,too.

I'm in the hunt myself for an RV. I'm looking at 2, and trying to decide on one of them, or to keep looking.


----------



## Corinne (Nov 18, 2014)

look on craigslist for the cheapest vans. for 3 people youre gonna want a high top conversion van or a 15 passenger extended cab


----------

